# New Lap Top broken already



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

So we got ourselves a new Lap top from PC world just after Christmas as our old one broke after 5 years service. Basically when turning the Laptop on the on light is lit but nothing on the screen and no normal start-up noises. This morning my wife rang PC world who went through the simple solutions and nothing worked. They said it would need to be taken in store and sent off the be fixed taking around 2-3 weeks. My wife said that wasn't good enough as we had only just purchased the laptop and it was broken already. To be honest it had also been running slower than I expected since we purchased it so I'm now wondering if it was every working 100%. The guy said there was no way we would get our money back as we had owned it for over 28 days. On checking the receipt we have owned it for 30 days. Is it just me or after paying £500 for a laptop that's lasted 30 days would you be forcing the issue for a replacement product or money back?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

I would have thought the 28 day policy would only apply if you decided you didn't want the product and not if it was faulty.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

tmitch45 said:


> So we got ourselves a new Lap top from PC world just after Christmas as our old one broke after 5 years service. Basically when turning the Laptop on the on light is lit but nothing on the screen and no normal start-up noises. This morning my wife rang PC world who went through the simple solutions and nothing worked. They said it would need to be taken in store and sent off the be fixed taking around 2-3 weeks. My wife said that wasn't good enough as we had only just purchased the laptop and it was broken already. To be honest it had also been running slower than I expected since we purchased it so I'm now wondering if it was every working 100%. The guy said there was no way we would get our money back as we had owned it for over 28 days. On checking the receipt we have owned it for 30 days. Is it just me or after paying £500 for a laptop that's lasted 30 days would you be forcing the issue for a replacement product or money back?


Thats the way it is I'm afraid,11 years ago I bought a dvd player, when they were still fairly expensive,compared to nowadays. It lasted a month before it startedplaying up. I took it back to Currys, expecting to get a replacement, but they sent it for repair instead. I think they have to specify a maximum length of time it will be away for repair though before you are due a replacement/refund?
Mike


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

as above thats the way it is after the 28 days , they will offer a repair only and it will take as long as it takes for them to fix it


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Unfortunately when buying the laptop you entered an agreement which states an exchange or refund for faulty goods is only applicable up to 21 days from purchase not the 28 days as mentioned above. It is now their duty to repair the laptop within a "reasonable" time, quite what reasonable is I'm not sure.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

PC World and Currys, wouldn't touch them with a barge pole, they do not have the best reputation for CS, in fact they are probably the worst out of all the retailers.

You should ask what the " Tech Guys" are doing in store, those two retailers are well renowned for advertising their expertise and they are quick to take your money for "extended warranties"


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Good old PC world/Curry's! They are cheap but their customer service is shocking. Personally for me they're the Arnold Clarke of electronics! 

We bought a desktop from them brand new only to get it home and find it already had an account set up on it which was password protected so obviously not brand new. We took it back and after waiting 50 minutes (4 other customers also complained about their wait) didn't even get an apology. Their wasn't another in stock and they couldn't tell us how long it would be before they got them back in stock. We were forced into buying a dearer model as we'd used vouchers to pay for part of it which wed only got in the first place because we were buying the desktop.

As I said they are cheap but customer service is shocking :wall::wall::wall:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just plainly refuse to spend my hard earned in retailers like PCworld, I'd rather save a bit longer and go to John Lewis or if it's white goods my locally run Euronics dealer.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Not even that cheap either really, sorry to hear of the OP's situation, hope it turns out for the best.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Yes lesson learned I'm sad to say! we were desperate for a new laptop as we needed internet for emailing firms for our extension we are in the middle of so we just popped to PC world to get a new one. Wised we had looked into it more and gone to John Lewis like we did before! It was just easier to go to PC world, it won't be next time!

I know that there has to be a cut off with things like this but if 28 is a reasonable time for their products to last I think its shocking. I had a set of reasonably expensive gaming headphones (£140) from Argos that broke after 4 months and they replaced them without even questioning it.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

It is pretty disgraceful to "honour" that kind of outlay with such a short return period, £500 is not exactly throw away pocket change.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The thing is unless you know exactly what your looking for its often easier to go to pc world/ curries. I know me and the wife did when she needed a new laptop as it was continent.

Hope they sort it you buddy. You'd think they have some cheapo loan net books or so etching you could use as a replacement in the mean time.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I'll let you guys know what happens tomorrow but at the moment from the responses I'm not holding my breath. Its a really inconvenient time as I'm using the laptop all the time at the moment and if they must send it off to be fixed I will want a loan machine. As the guy above correctly said its not an insignificant amount of money I've spent with them. Also as we are only 2 days out of their 28 day rule you would think as a gesture of good will they would replace it? I had a Ford mondeo that was literally weeks out of warranty when the CV joints failed. As a result Ford said this shouldn't have happened and as a good will gesture paid for most of the repair. As a results of good customer support I've continued to buy fords.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Where are you based tmitch45, as i have some old laptops knocking around and if you're local and need a loan, i can sort you out. :thumb:


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The Carphonewarehouse straight swapped two laptops when the trackpad failed on me twice. 
After the first few months when I had an issue with another computer I sent it to the manufacturer (Toshiba) to be mixed as Currys said they would only be sending it to them for repair anyway. Currys/PCWorld are not the most helpful of people nor the fastest when they do help. They've got the money out of you and have little incentive to do anything for no money. 
I'd take it up with the manufacturer and see what they can do. Good luck.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

beardboy said:


> Where are you based tmitch45, as i have some old laptops knocking around and if you're local and need a loan, i can sort you out. :thumb:


Thanks for the kind offer mate. I do have a crappy old netbook I canuse but its soooooo slow and no good for typing on with fat fingers lol.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

should be a statutory 1yr warranty on electrical items,:driver:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

To be fair though, most places would ask to repair the item before offering an exchange. It is standard practice most places. 

If you started replacing every faulty laptop, you soon have a lot of issues and expense. 

Apple exchange faulty new units for usually refurbished units and most people are happy with that.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

tones61 said:


> should be a statutory 1yr warranty on electrical items,:driver:


That's not the argument, read this thread fully.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As I said I fully understand that there has to be some form of cut off where a shop cannot offer a replacement product but 4 weeks after spending £500 I would have thought they would be inclined to do what they could. 

Anyway I suppose its pure speculation at this stage until I visit them tomorrow.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

S63 said:


> That's not the argument, read this thread fully.


the shop should provide a replacement do to a statutory 1yr warranty on electrical items,

shout loud enough at the manager and things should happen,

thanks for your input,:wave:


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

SOGA should cover this, isnt the onus on the retailer in the first 6 months?

Alex


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

telewebby said:


> SOGA should cover this, isnt the onus on the retailer in the first 6 months?
> 
> Alex


The shop isn't questioning their responsibility, they will have the laptop repaired.

Here is citizens advice bureau guidance. 
http://www.adviceguide.org.uk/engla...s_-_if_you_want_a_repair_or_a_replacement.htm

As they say, you've only a very short space of time to check out the goods are satisfactory.

I wouldn't say 30 days is very short.

There is extra guidance about you can push for a replacement or refund if it will cause you too much inconvenience. It is a very grey area and you would struggle to get success.

I've been through so much nonsense with various purchases I've made, I can tell you that more often than not you just have to let them get on with it.

You will need to give them your laptop and hope they are fast with it.

Sadly I've found some are rediculously slow. Asus are really bad. They advise up to 30 days and took 40 for me a few months ago.

My laptop also failed last month and was also from PC world. I took it to one shop when I was away for the weekend and the guy just wanted to send it away for repair.

I did take it to my local shop where the guy gave it a quick check and diagnosed the issue was the charger. A new one arrived after a few days.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

The fun starts when you let PCWorld repair your laptop, just make sure you know where its going to ie, back to the manufacture or to the knowhow facility.

I would like to think a laptop of that age would be sent back to the manufacture but you never know with PCWorld.

Have you thought about getting a local computer guy to have a look for you? Might be something simple, not ideal I know but at least you get the laptop back up and running.

I always try and get a customers computer back to them within 24h if I have to take it away.

Good luck.


----------



## Parlivus (Apr 17, 2010)

Ring the manufacturer direct, see if they do on-site warranty, you'd be suprised how many do - if not at lease you can return the laptop to them directly.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

tones61 said:


> the shop should provide a replacement do to a statutory 1yr warranty on electrical items,
> 
> shout loud enough at the manager and things should happen,
> 
> thanks for your input,:wave:


My bad, I wasn't aware warranty guarantees the customer a replacement.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

A work colleague had a similar experience and they tried fobbing her off, without realising she was a solicitor. 

Didn't go very well for PC World :lol:


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Matt197 said:


> Have you thought about getting a local computer guy to have a look for you? Might be something simple, not ideal I know but at least you get the laptop back up and running.
> .


DO NOT DO THIS. You wouldn't have a leg to stand on if they found out.

I think you'd be best letting them look at it and then when you get it back if it's not right or running slowly then kick up a fuss. Under SOGA the retailer is responsible for it so don't let them fob you off with the manufacturer line.


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

millns84 said:


> A work colleague had a similar experience and they tried fobbing her off, without realising she was a solicitor.
> 
> Didn't go very well for PC World :lol:


Classic


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

We went back top the store today after I very carefully packaged it all back up in its original packaging. Again not sure if this is a ploy but the guy on the help line said not to do this and just to take the laptop in with nothing else bar the receipt. So I though if I'm after an exchange there is no way they will do that without all the packaging etc so I took it all. We spoke to the guy in charge of customer services who basically said that their policy is to exchange broken items within 22 days and "if you change your mind" items within 28 days of purchase. He said the laptop should obviously have not let us down so quickly and agreed an exchange for a new product without any fuss or complaining from us, but then............. I'm sorry we don't have any in stock and we can't order one for you so if you want the same spec machine you will need to pay the difference which will be £100 (gulp). Luckily we were going to the next city in the afternoon and he said they had 2 in stock and he wrote a note (signed) and clipped it to the receipt saying that he was authorising the replacement of our laptop and if the other store had a problem to call him personally. We got to the next store and within 20mins were walking out with a like for like replacement laptop. I have to say after reading peoples responses to my thread I wasn't holding my breath and in this instance I was presently surprised. I do feel we were morally entitled to a replacement as I'd had a nagging feeling somethi8ng wasn't right from day one as for a high end laptop it was quite slow and breaking after 4 weeks isn't great. If it had broken after 6 months I'd have been happy with them sending it for repair. 

Thanks for the advice and comments guys


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

pleased you got sorted, PCWorld/Currys have a bit of a reputation but at least they come good this time.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

result,:thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

That's good service. 

Not often to hear positive things about them.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

I got a 3 TB Seagate goflex unit from them around 8 months ago.After i reinstalled the software on another PC it wouldnt recognise the drive.Took it back to PC world they tried it and found the same.Offered me a WD drive as no stock of the goflex.I asked if i could get a refund and they refunded my credit card :doublesho


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Glad the OP got it sorted.

This guy talks nonsense...



tones61 said:


> should be a statutory 1yr warranty on electrical items,:driver:





tones61 said:


> the shop should provide a replacement do to a statutory 1yr warranty on electrical items,
> 
> shout loud enough at the manager and things should happen,
> 
> thanks for your input,:wave:


You might want to actually familiarise yourself with SOGA http://www.legislation.gov.uk/ukpga/1979/54 before giving advice. Nowhere in the legislation does it talk about a statutory 1 year replacement warranty for electrical items. Also, the seller has the right to send the item away for inspection to make sure any fault hasn't been caused by misuse. There is no reference to 'electric', 'electronic' or anything similar in the act. There is no reference to any time period other than 6 months. It's pretty ambiguous and is based on precedents like most other acts.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Really glad the OP has been sorted out, must have been a new member of staff!!

I used to deliver stuff to the "Know How to mess a repair center" at Newark, and to be totally honest I'd rather cut my left leg off than trust them to fix anything properly!! let alone going to PC World or the other shop of Monkeys!!


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nanoman said:


> Glad the OP got it sorted.
> 
> This guy talks nonsense...
> 
> ...


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Once again guys thanks for all the input. Just finished downloading all the windows updates etc and to be honest its running better than the last machine so maybe there was some fault with it from the start. One thing that I was surprised with was that no one at either shop actually checked to see if the laptop was broken or that all the bits were in the box.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

tones61 said:


> Nanoman said:
> 
> 
> > Glad the OP got it sorted.
> ...


----------

